#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρέπει οι Ευρωκώδικες να διατίθενται δωρεάν;

## Xάρης

Πολλές συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει κατά καιρούς σε διάφορα μέσα, για το αν πρέπει τα πρότυπα γενικώς και ειδικώς οι Ευρωκώδικες να διατίθενται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ;

Στο θέμα αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να σταχυολογήσω τα επιχειρήματα της πλευράς που λέει "ΌΧΙ" και να επιχειρηματολογήσω υπέρ του "ΝΑΙ".

Εκείνο που πριν απ' όλα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε είναι το αν οι ευρωκώδικες είναι υποχρεωτικοί, με την έννοια ότι είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να εφαρμόζουμε αποκλειστικά αυτούς και όχι και εθνικούς κανονισμούς, τόσο στα δημόσια όσο και στα ιδιωτικά έργα.
Δεν θα πω περισσότερα, θα παραπέμψω στο θέμα *ΑΥΤΟ*.

Αν λοιπόν οι ευρωκώδικες δεν είναι υποχρεωτικοί όσον αφορά την αποκλειστική εφαρμογή τους, δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να πω "_χρέωσέ τους όσο θέλεις αγαπητή/ό CEN/ΕΛΟΤ_". Όποιος θεωρεί ότι τους χρειάζεται και ότι θα αποκτήσει συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα έναντι του ανταγωνισμού, ας τους πληρώσει.

Αν πάλι μας υποχρεώνουν να εφαρμόσουμε τους ευρωκώδικες και μόνο αυτούς, τότε είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος στην επί πληρωμή (ανεξαρτήτως τιμήματος) διάθεσή τους.

Τα επιχειρήματα όσων είναι υπέρ της πώλησής τους είναι τα εξής:
1) Οι ευρωκώδικες δημιουργήθηκαν για να ανοίξει η αγορά στην ΕΕ (Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση), να αρθούν τα εμπόδια για την κινητικότητα των πολιτών, των μηχανικών εν προκειμένω, στην ΕΕ κ.λπ..

Απάντηση: Καμία αντίρρηση. Επομένως, ας υπάρχουν οι ευρωκώδικες όχι όμως αποκλειστικά. Η μη αποκλειστική εφαρμογή τους δεν ακυρώνει τα περί κινητικότατας των μηχανικών και τη δυνατότητα των εταιριών μιας χώρας να αναλαμβάνουν έργα σΆ άλλη χώρα μέλος χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος, άρα άνοιγμα της αγοράς.

2) Οι ευρωκώδικες έχουν κόστος για τη σύνταξή τους και για την ενημέρωσή τους (συντήρηση) και κάποιος πρέπει να το πληρώσει αυτό. Ποιος; Αυτός που τους χρειάζεται για να κάνει τη δουλειά του. Αν δεν υπάρχουν έσοδα από την πώλησή τους, τότε οι εταιρίες χρηματοδότες της CEN θα μας επιβάλλουν τα δικά τους πρότυπα κατά τα συμφέροντά τους.

Απάντηση: Ποιος θα διαφωνήσει ότι υπάρχει κόστος παραγωγής και συντήρησης; Κόστος υπάρχει για τα πάντα, για κάθε νόμο. 
Ποιος όμως θα πληρώσει; Όποιος ωφελείται είναι η εύλογη απάντηση. 
Ποιος ωφελείται από την ύπαρξη των ευρωκωδίκων; Ο μηχανικός ή όλη η κοινωνία; Ο μηχανικός θα μπορούσε να κάνει τη δουλειά του και χωρίς τους εωρωκώδικες, με τους εθνικούς κανονισμούς. Μόνο όποιος θέλει να αναλάβει έργα σΆ άλλη χώρα μέλος ωφελείται επειδή δεν θα έχει να μελετά νέους κανονισμούς και να αγοράζει νέο λογισμικό. Συνέπεια αυτού του διευρυμένου ανταγωνισμού είναι οικονομικότερα έργα, δηλαδή ωφελείται όλη η κοινωνία. Άρα, αυτός που πρέπει να πληρώσει είναι όλη η κοινωνία μέσω των φόρων.

3) Οι ευρωκώδικες είναι επαγγελματικά εργαλεία όπως π.χ. η πλάνη είναι για τον ξυλουργό. 

Απάντηση: Βεβαίως και δεν είναι επαγγελματικά εργαλεία! Εργαλεία του μηχανικού είναι το λογισμικό, το αυτοκίνητο, ο χωροβάτης κ.λπ.. Οι εωρωκώδικες είναι κανονισμοί όπως ο ΕΑΚ-2000 κ.λπ., νόμοι του κράτους που θέτουν το πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο πρέπει να κινηθείς.

4) Οι ευρωκώδικες δίνουν επαγγελματική υπεραξία στους μηχανικούς/τεχνικά γραφεία που τους κατέχουν.

Απάντηση: Όποιος θεωρεί ότι ισχύει αυτό, να πληρώσει για να τους αποκτήσει. Ας επιτραπεί όμως σε όποιον δεν συμφωνεί να χρησιμοποιεί άλλους κανονισμούς που θα είναι δωρεάν. Γενικώς, το κράτος μέσω των νόμων, των τεχνικών κανονισμών, των υποχρεωτικών προτύπων κ.λπ. θέτει τον "πήχη" κάτω από τον οποίο δεν πρέπει να περάσεις. Το πού θα τεθεί ο "πήχης" είναι θέμα πολιτικό-οικονομικό-κοινωνικό.

5) Αν διατεθούν δωρεάν στην Ελλάδα, θα δώσουν ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα στους Έλληνες Μηχανικούς έναντι των συναδέλφων τους στις λοιπές χώρες που συμμετέχουν στη CEN, δημιουργώντας συνθήκες αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού.

Απάντηση: Σωστά αλλά απΆ την άλλη για να μην έχουμε αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό θα έπρεπε και το κόστος της ενέργειας να είναι το ίδιο, και το κόστος του χρήματος να είναι το ίδιο, η φορολογία, η ασφάλιση και χίλια δυο άλλα που δεν είναι.

6) Εφόσον είμαστε μέλη της ΕΕ, οφείλουμε να αποδεχόμαστε και να συμμορφωνόμαστε προς την Ευρωπαϊκή Νομοθεσία. Δεν μπορούμε να ζητούμε ειδική μεταχείριση, ούτε να το παίζουμε αυτόνομοι, πόσω μάλλον όταν δεν είμαστε σοβαρό κράτος.

Απάντηση: Καιρός να γίνουμε σοβαρό κράτος, να μάθουμε να διεκδικούμε και να υπερασπιζόμαστε τα συμφέροντά μας. Καλώς ή κακώς, ειδική μεταχείριση είχαμε από την αρχή ένταξης μας στην ΕΕ (τότε ΕΟΚ) και συνεχίζουμε να έχουμε.
Να μην ξεχνούμε δε ότι πρώτα είμαστε εθνικό κράτος και μετά μέλος σε μια ένωση, την ΕΕ, που παρά τις όποιες προσπάθειες, συνθήκες και λόγια, παραμένει καθαρά μια οικονομική ένωση. 
Πολλοί θα επιθυμούσαμε τη μετατροπή της σε μια ομοσπονδία και να λέμε ότι πρώτα είμαστε Ευρωπαίοι και μετά Έλληνες, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό είναι ακόμα μακρινό όνειρο.
Εξάλλου, οι ευρωκώδικες δεν είναι υποχρεωτικοί στα ιδιωτικά έργα τουλάχιστον (βλ. *ΕΔΩ*), οπότε δεν ερχόμαστε σε ρήξη με τους εταίρους μας και την Ευρωπαϊκή Νομοθεσία.
 
7) Η δωρεάν διάθεση των ευρωκωδίκων είναι συνυφασμένη με μια κρατικοδίαιτη οικονομία.

Απάντηση: Κρατικοδίαιτη είναι η οικονομία που στηρίζεται στους μισθούς των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, σε δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις, στα δημόσια έργα και δημόσιες προμήθειες. Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το πώς συνδέεται αυτό με τη δωρεάν διάθεση των ευρωκωδίκων. Δωρεάν διατίθενται όλοι οι νόμοι του κράτους και της ΕΕ, γιατί όχι και τα πρότυπα-ευρωκώδικες που όταν η χρήση τους είναι υποχρεωτική, μεταλλάσσονται σε νόμους.

8) Οι ευρωκώδικες είναι πηγή επιστημονικής γνώσης, βέλτιστων πρακτικών και κατ' επέκταση τεχνογνωσία.

Απάντηση: Οι ευρωκώδικες είναι κωδικοποίηση της γνώσης και τοποθέτηση του "πήχη" (βλ. παραπάνω). Η γνώση παράγεται στα πανεπιστήμια και στα ερευνητικά εργαστήρια δημόσια και ιδιωτικά. Οι ευρωκώδικες δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από νόμους-κανονισμούς που προδιαγράφουν το πώς πρέπει να κάνουμε το τάδε και το δείνα.

----------


## dn102

Χάρη πιστεύω οτι όλοι πλέον το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι το έχουν ήδη δωρεάν μέσα από τη διαθέσιμη βιβλιογραφία καθώς και τα εγχειρίδια λογισμικών.Εγώ είμαι πάντα υπέρ της δωρεάν γνώσης, συνεπώς θα απαντήσω ΝΑΙ θα πρέπει οι μηχανικοί να έχουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόσβαση σε τέτοιο υλικό .

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο ένα βιβλίο που σχολιάζει τον Χ ευρωκώδικα, άλλο οι οδηγίες χρήσης ενός λογισμικού κι άλλο το αυτούσιο κείμενο του νόμου/κανονισμού/προτύπου.

Όπως όμως έγραψα παραπάνω, οι ευρωκώδικες δεν είναι παραγωγή γνώσης, είναι κωδικοποίηση της γνώσης και ένα κανονιστικό πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο πρέπει να κινούμαστε όταν κάνουμε μελέτες/επιβλέψεις/κατασκευές.

----------

